# TV-Karte für Videoaufnahmen



## djnoob (3. Mai 2011)

*TV-Karte für Videoaufnahmen*

Moinsen, habe heute ein PC zusammengestellt, der für Videoaufnahmen dienen soll.
Absicht ist, das von der kamera aufgenommene direkt am HDD des Rechners aufzunehmen.

Habe bei ebay dieses Case gekauft. Das wichtigste, undzwar die TV-Karte fehlt.
Wie man auf dem link sieht, hat er hinten einen Scart Eingang und vorne Chinch Eingänge.

Ich brauche nun mal eure hilfe, was für eine TV karte ich kaufen muss, damit ich die Verkabelungen für den Schnick schnack nutzen kann.
Im schlimmsten Fall wenn es so etwas nicht geben sollte, muss wohl ein normaler TV Karte her, der auch scart, chinch oder HDMI verkabeln kann.

Wichtig ist nur, das es digital sein sollte. Im schlimmsten Fall kann es auch Analog sein. Sollte nicht mehr als 100er kosten. Wollte morgen bestellen und hoffe hierbei, das ich auf ein paar Tipps und Rats zählen kann.
Bedanke mich aber im Voraus.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: TV-Karte für Videoaufnahmen*

Was hat die cam denn überhaupt für Ausgänge?


----------



## OctoCore (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: TV-Karte für Videoaufnahmen*

Da schließe ich mich an... erzähl mal was über die Kamera. An der liegt es eben, ob digital oder analog.
TV-Karte oder allgemein Videokarte braucht man bei einer Digitalkamera nicht. Dafür nimmt man Firewire oder USB.


----------



## djnoob (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: TV-Karte für Videoaufnahmen*

Moinsen, die Sache ist die, es sind Hauptsächlich 2 Kameras im Einsatz.
Geht hier um Hochzeitsaufnahmen. Bei der einen Kamera handelt es sich um eine Canon XL1 und bei der anderen wenn ich mich nicht Irre um eine Panasonic AG-HPX500 HD-Kamera.
Wobei die HD Kamera eine Standkamera ist und die Canon wird mit einem 10m ABC-Kran gesteuert.

Beide Kameras sind mit einem Chinch Kabel mit einem Analog Mischpult verbunden und werden _live _gemixt. Aus dem Mischpult geht es dann in einen Digital Recorder, der wiederum alles auf die Festplatte aufnimmt.

Da das ganze dann wiederum aber mit magix bearbeitet werden muss, müssen die Filme die aber vom recorder 1:1 auf DVD gebrannt werden.
Wollten das nun so machen, das wir den neu aufgebauten PC Parallel mit dem Recorder anschließen. Heisst also, das es gleichzeitig der DVD Recorder aufnimmt und der PC ebenso. Das ganze erstmal zur Versuch, wenn es ohne FPS Drop funktioniert, entfällt der DVD Recorder und die ganze Arbeit übernimmt der PC

Kamera/Kamera > Mischpult > Recorder/PC.

Zuerst wollten wir die AVerMedia AVerTV CaptureHD holen und vom DVD Recorder mit einer HDMI karte ins PC gehen, aber da kann man die Front Anschlüsse des Gehäuses nicht anschließen.

Nebenbei, hier mal die Homepage


----------



## OctoCore (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: TV-Karte für Videoaufnahmen*

Das ist ja schon mal was Anderes als Urlaubsvideos aus Malle mit dem Camcorder. 
Da fühle ich mich nicht wirklich qualifiziert.
Aber meinen Senf muss ich trotzdem dazu geben, zumindest mal laut nachdenken. 
Irgendwie verschenkt ihr ja Qualität durch die analoge Verarbeitungskette. Das Mischpult ließe sich eventuell durch einen Rechner (Notebook?) ersetzen - denn die (digitale) Aufnahme an sich ist auch bei zwei Quellen kein Problem, zumindest nicht im Bereich Prozessorleistung.
Der Knackpunkt wäre das gleichzeitige digitale Mischen von Echtzeit-Quellen - kein Dunst, was da möglich ist, die Anforderungen dürften sich aber vom traditionellen Video mischen/schneiden von Quellen, die schon fertig auf dem Rechner vorliegen (wie eben mit Magix), deutlich unterscheiden. Das geht ja schon in den bereich für Studiotechnik.
Okay, wenn du schreibst _Cinch_, dann meinst du wohl Component-Video (und nicht Composite), hat der DVD-recorder auch Komponenten-Eingänge oder müsst ihr da schon auf S-Video runter?
Die Karte - es ist nicht wirklich schlimm, das ihr die Anschlüsse nicht verbandeln könnt, das dürfte der Signalqualität (der analogen Signale) auch nicht wirklich förderlich sein. Aus meiner subjektiven Sicht ist das Gehäuse eine Fehlinvestition, denn Hardware, die für euer Projekt taugt, bringt schließlich die Anschlüsse schon mit und das Gehäusepanel dazwischen zu schleifen... siehe oben.
Du solltest auch nicht nach TV-Karten Ausschau halten - außer du willst unbedingt nebenbei fernsehen. 
Einen Tunerchip brauchst du ansonsten wohl nicht, deshalb wäre der Bereich der Aufnahme/Videoschnitt-Karten einen Blick wert.


----------

